# Purified water



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Here in the Seattle area we have pretty good water, I live about 20 miles north. My dog has recently gotten diarrhea, I have been doing everything the same, foods etc. We have had very cold weather for our area and I was wondering if something could be happening to our water during this freeze. I heard some people talking that they only let their dogs drink purified or filtered water. 

Do you think this COULD be the issue??? Today I got him a gallon of cheap water and am going to filter his water from now on.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> Here in the Seattle area we have pretty good water, I live about 20 miles north. My dog has recently gotten diarrhea, I have been doing everything the same, foods etc. We have had very cold weather for our area and I was wondering if something could be happening to our water during this freeze. I heard some people talking that they only let their dogs drink purified or filtered water.
> 
> Do you think this COULD be the issue??? Today I got him a gallon of cheap water and am going to filter his water from now on.


Was he drinking tap water before with no issues?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> Here in the Seattle area we have pretty good water, I live about 20 miles north. My dog has recently gotten diarrhea, I have been doing everything the same, foods etc. We have had very cold weather for our area and I was wondering if something could be happening to our water during this freeze. I heard some people talking that they only let their dogs drink purified or filtered water.
> 
> Do you think this COULD be the issue??? Today I got him a gallon of cheap water and am going to filter his water from now on.


Do you feed kibble? Because some of the ingredients in kibble can be variable and certain "batches" of ingredients can be very different from previous ones causing digestive upset.

Also, I wouldn't contribute diarrhea to drinking tap water. Considering tap water must be purified for human consumption the chances of your dog picking up a bug from it is very slim. There has only been one major outbreak of water bourne disease that caused thousands of people to get sick in the US and that was years ago.

Most likely your dog got into something out in the yard, or the environment. 

How long has the diarrhea been going on?

And what "kind" of diarrhea is he having? Soft serve ice cream style or straigh watery "cannon butt?"

I would just give your dog a few days to recover, most of the time diarrhea is nothing to worry about and goes away in a few days.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Or it could be that your daily schedule has changed because of the weather! I'm in Bellingham, and my dogs aren't getting out as much as they are used to because of it being so cold outside.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Was he drinking tap water before with no issues?


 Yes, but my thoughts are that the people in my area really aren't used to this kind of weather and it might possible be the way they are treating the water in this weather.


Do you feed kibble? Because some of the ingredients in kibble can be variable and certain "batches" of ingredients can be very different from previous ones causing digestive upset.

I am using the same bag. But this is odd, this morning he would not eat the kibble wet but would eat it dry.


Or it could be that your daily schedule has changed because of the weather! I'm in Bellingham, and my dogs aren't getting out as much as they are used to because of it being so cold outside. 

Nope, I still take him to the parks (not today I am making him rest) the cold 
won't stop us but snow would.

He seems to be OK today just not alot of energy. But I will always use filtered water for him, it isn't that hard nor is it very spendy.

I was really just wondering how many people use filtered water for their dogs. I have been asking around at the parks and about 60% use filtered water and I would say 20% use the gallon jugs of purifed water.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> I was really just wondering how many people use filtered water for their dogs. I have been asking around at the parks and about 60% use filtered water and I would say 20% use the gallon jugs of purifed water.


I think giving dogs filtered or purified water is way overkill. My dogs and cats drink from mud puddles and stale swamp water pretty regularly. They are healthier because of it.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

RawFedDogs said:


> I think giving dogs filtered or purified water is way overkill. My dogs and cats drink from mud puddles and stale swamp water pretty regularly. They are healthier because of it.


I had a feeling you would say that, which is cool with me. All my dogs in the past have drank out of puddles and such, but I have tried unsuccesful to stop them. Maybe he just had a doggy bug.


----------

